# Morbius



## Veho (Jan 13, 2020)

Spider-man's cinematic rogue gallery is expanding. 


​


Thoughts?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 13, 2020)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯
At least it's not made by FOX?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2020)

What was with the greensleeves fur elise remix in the background? I suppose it was better than the obvious pick someone might make of generic goth rock (I assume we are far enough on from Queen of the Damned to not do nu metal again) but does it have an association with vampires I am not aware of.

Also his mentor character was in Resident Evil: Apocalypse as the doctor responsible for it all so I am playing that in my head as some kind of sequel/prequel.

More seriously. Might make for a good popcorn film a la Underworld or the later Blade films but I don't expect to be wandering away from the credits with any questions. I did get a few reminds me of 90s comic book films moments there as well, which is probably a reasonable path to take rather than another Marvel retread.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 13, 2020)

This looks like the coolest movie of 2007.



Spoiler



Wait, what? Was that Michael Keaton? Is this in the MCU? What the fuck is going on?



EDIT:


Spoiler



Is that Tobey McGuire's spiderman at 2:10? What the fuck is going on???????


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 13, 2020)

Never really been a Morbius fan, but it could turn out decent.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 13, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> This looks like the coolest movie of 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Both SONY and MARVEL can do whatever the hell they want with Spiderman, this includes actors.
No, he's not.


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> What was with the greensleeves remix in the background? I suppose it was better than the obvious pick someone might make of generic goth rock (I assume we are far enough on from Queen of the Damned to not do nu metal again) but does it have an association with vampires I am not aware of.



Either there was a snippet of Greensleeves in there that I missed on several listens, or this is some obscure humor that goes way above my head, or you didn't recognize Für Elise? 


A trend in trailer music recently has been slowing down existing works to make them spooky or add gravitas. Lullabies and nursery rhymes in a slow (and monotone) arrangement, then later 80s pop songs, and now we have simple classics. I wonder what's next.




AlanJohn said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2020)

Veho said:


> Either there was a snippet of Greensleeves in there that I missed on several listens, or this is some obscure humor that goes way above my head, or you didn't recognize Für Elise?
> 
> 
> A trend in trailer music recently has been slowing down existing works to make them spooky or add gravitas. Lullabies and nursery rhymes in a slow (and monotone) arrangement, then later 80s pop songs, and now we have simple classics. I wonder what's next.


I meant that. Fortunately nobody relies on me for musical/music recognising talent, or if they do it is stupid novelty songs/earworms.

As for next prediction for the slowed down song, possibly sung by a lady or child in an ethereal voice with some piano backing then I am going with


That said I am still curious. Much like it is hard to parody a parody is taking an already fairly dark and spooky musical piece and giving it a minor twist a thing worth doing in this sort of thing?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 16, 2020)

Connected to the MCU by Vulture?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2020)

.....So...he's wack Joker, Morbius, and still in 30 Seconds to Mars?
Guess this is how Hollywood gives and takes.


Which is almost like:



Spoiler: optional comedy about actors roles



https://entertainment.ie/cinema/mov...lacing-him-in-the-jack-ryan-franchise-231184/



So, by this I can conclude Daniel Radcliffe/Shia Lebouf will play Indy and Harrison Ford will play as the new James Bond.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2022)

​
You know who they should introduce in this movie? 

Blade.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2022)

PG13 action vampire film? Oh dear. Also another "be yourself" marvel film? Possibly a minor subversion of it but still nothing to note. Doubt they will get anything more than superficial for the science or philosophy aspect.

That said that snippet of first person during the ship sequence caught my attention.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2022)

Film is apparently out now. Early reviews are not good, the PG13 nature of it apparently really coming back to bite it (couldn't resist).
Anybody going to watch it?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 31, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Film is apparently out now. Early reviews are not good, the PG13 nature of it apparently really coming back to bite it (couldn't resist).
> Anybody going to watch it?


I will watch it. I hope it's good. But it's Jared Leto...  so I don't have high hopes


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 5, 2022)

I watched it, it kept me entertained, it's neither good or bad. It's like most other superhero movies.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm honestly tired of all the Marvel/DC universe movies, they've milked the cow so much it'll eventually just be a skeleton.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> ​
> You know who they should introduce in this movie?
> 
> Blade.



Snipes is too busy smoking weed and doing drugs right now.

What the heck happened here?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 5, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Snipes is too busy smoking weed and doing drugs right now.
> 
> What the heck happened here?


What happened to The Blade?


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Snipes is too busy smoking weed and doing drugs right now.


He was too busy smoking drugs and doing weed to film Blade: Trinity too, and yet here we are. 

In other news, 

https://comicbookmovie.com/spider-m...vie-flopping-all-over-again-a194150#gs.2bq86b

After the initial flop, Morbius became a meme, so Sony thought to capitalize on the viral publicity and re-released the movie in cinemas... where it flopped again. Turns out there is such a thing as bad publicity.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> Blade.


Timing was bad; because of Dr. Strange (2022) and Thor: L&T, the MCU is in the "80's".
Luckily, there won't be a new Morbius movie until there's a new Blade movie, unless they get a crossover....which will look like:
*"He's fought with Morbius before and, while neither really won, it was the heroes who still saved the day."*


JuanBaNaNa said:


> What the heck happened here?


"In 2008, he was sentenced to three years in prison and fined $5m for wilful failure to file $15m worth of federal income tax returns."




Spoiler: this







is not


Spoiler: this








so by that logic, if you are what you eat, then he became a maggot?

*Seriously, federal prison is an experience and I wouldn't doubt he has some real trauma; not saying he went to the worlds worst prison (medium security), but he did do three years nonetheless.*



AAAAAaaaaanyway, let us know, 



Spoiler: we don't know what time it is anymore








----------

So yeah, about Indy 5:
https://www.cbr.com/tag/indiana-jones-5/

And then :


H1B1Esquire said:


> Daniel Radcliffe/Shia Lebouf


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Timing was bad; because of Dr. Strange (2022) and Thor: L&T, the MCU is in the "80's".
> Luckily, there won't be a new Morbius movie until there's a new Blade movie, unless they get a crossover....which will look like:
> *"He's fought with Morbius before and, while neither really won, it was the heroes who still saved the day."*
> 
> ...



Oooooo... so that's where he's been?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Oooooo... so that's where he's been?


Kind of....This happened like, two days ago: 
"Wesley Snipes Wrote Two Blade 4 Sequel Scripts After Trinity"
"....Should the MCU's _Blade_ become big enough to earn its own _Spider-Man: No Way Home_ style multiverse crossover, it might even be possible for him to reprise his version of Blade in a sequel to the reboot."
sorez​
So, yeah, anything can happen at this point.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 27, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Kind of....This happened like, two days ago:
> "Wesley Snipes Wrote Two Blade 4 Sequel Scripts After Trinity"​"....Should the MCU's _Blade_ become big enough to earn its own _Spider-Man: No Way Home_ style multiverse crossover, it might even be possible for him to reprise his version of Blade in a sequel to the reboot."​sorez​
> So, yeah, anything can happen at this point.


It should go alongside Punisher and Morbius


----------



## SG854 (Jun 27, 2022)

The memes will garuntee a part 2.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> It should go alongside* Punisher* and Morbius


If we are doing people reprising roles then Thomas Jane did reprise his role there in a... I think it is technically still a fan film


----------

